# Quickcam zoom problem :/

## haxix

Hi,

I've got a quickcam zoom and kernel 2.6.5, i can't use it...

I've emerge usb-pwcx-8.4 and compiled kernel with philips modules

I've a TV Card too

And in /dev/ i've only video0, not video1.

i've tested with kernel 2.6.1, 2.6.4, 2.4.23, 2.4.26.... but nothing

Is anybody see what is the problem plz ?

boo root # lsmod

Module Size Used by

nvidia 1702828 16

ppp_synctty 11136 1

ppp_generic 30228 5 ppp_synctty

slhc 8448 1 ppp_generic

n_hdlc 11524 1

audio 50560 0

pwcx 87392 0

pwc 52848 1 pwcx

videodev 11392 1 pwc

uhci_hcd 34960 0

vfat 17152 0

fat 48416 1 vfat

boo root # ls /dev/

i can't compile modules now

 CC [M]  drivers/usb/media/pwc-uncompress.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/media/pwcx-glue.o

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/usb/media/libpwcx.a', needed by `drivers/usb/media/pwc.o'.  Stop.

make[2]: *** [drivers/usb/media] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/usb] Error 2

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxix,

I think you need pwcx-9.0-beta-1 for 2.6 kernels

----------

## haxix

i've compiled with it but nothing, cam is detected but i've not image

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxix,

Thats just the kernel modules. lsmod should show pwc and pwcx both loaded.

You need an application to read from the /dev/v4l/videoN file.

```
xawtv -c /dev/v4l/videoN
```

 will do.

Change the N to the number of your video device.

Oh! you need to load the modules with some parameters.

I have

 *Quote:*   

> alias char-major-81 videodev
> 
> alias char-major-81-1 pwc
> 
> options pwc size=vga leds=250,250 fps=25 mbufs=3 compression=0

 in /etc/modules.conf

----------

## haxix

On kernel 2.4.25 + 8.12 pwc-8.12.tar.gz from http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/release.html

find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o' | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{} pcmcia

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.4.25-gentoo-r2; fi

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/usb/pwcx-i386.o

depmod:         pwc_unregister_decompressor

depmod:         pwc_register_decompressor

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/usb/pwcx.o

depmod:         pwc_unregister_decompressor

depmod:         pwc_register_decompressor

i've merged usb-pwcx 8.2.2

and the lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pwc                    54256  1 

nvidia               1702828  16 

ppp_synctty            11136  1 

ppp_generic            30228  5 ppp_synctty

slhc                    8448  1 ppp_generic

n_hdlc                 11524  1 

audio                  50560  0 

videodev               11392  2 pwc

uhci_hcd               34960  0 

vfat                   17152  0 

fat                    48416  1 vfat

i can't load pwcx

----------

## haxix

boo root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF 

nvidia               1629632  18  (autoclean)

pwcx-i386              87040   0 

audio                  44856   0  (unused)

pwc                    45200   0  [pwcx-i386]

n_hdlc                  7040   0  (autoclean)

usb-uhci               24464   0  (unused)

vfat                   10988   0  (autoclean)

fat                    33592   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

msp3400                18400   0  (unused)

tvaudio                14344   0  (autoclean) (unused)

bttv                   96768   0 

soundcore               4228   0  [audio bttv]

videodev                6752   3  [pwc bttv]

tuner                  10920   1 

boo root # 

When i make modules_install :

find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o' | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{} pcmcia

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.4.25-gentoo-r2; fi

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/usb/pwcx-i386.o

depmod:         pwc_unregister_decompressor

depmod:         pwc_register_decompressor

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/usb/pwcx.o

depmod:         pwc_unregister_decompressor

depmod:         pwc_register_decompressor

boo linux # 

with gcam i've got a black screen

with gnomemeeting a green screen

Info on gqcam :

Name: Logitech QuickCam (res.)

Type: 1

        Can capture

Channels: 1

Audios: 1

Maxwidth: 640

Maxheight: 480

Minwidth: 160

Minheight: 120

---------

X: 0

Y: 0

Width: 160

Height: 120

Chromakey: 0

Flags: 655360

---------

Brightness:     55808 (218)

Hue:            65535 (255)

Color:          34076 (133)

Contrast:       32768 (128)

Whiteness:      49152 (192)

Depth:          24

Palette:        15

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxix,

the website is down just now but I recall that pwcx-9.0 was made to introduce the new module structure in 2.6 series kerenls.

Get the patch.

----------

## haxix

usbview said :

Philips webcam / audio

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  1.10

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 046d

Product Id: 08b4

Revision Number:  0.03

Config Number: 1

	Number of Interfaces: 3

	Attributes: 80

	MaxPower Needed: 500mA

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 0

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 1

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 196

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 2

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 292

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 3

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 448

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 4

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 592

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 5

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 704

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 6

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 776

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 7

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 840

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 8

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 896

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 9

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 960

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: Philips webcam

		Alternate Number: 10

		Class: ff(vend.) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 1

			Interval: 32ms

			Endpoint Address: 85

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 960

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 1

		Name: audio

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: 01(audio) 

		Sub Class: 1

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 0

	Interface Number: 2

		Name: audio

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: 01(audio) 

		Sub Class: 2

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 0

	Interface Number: 2

		Name: audio

		Alternate Number: 1

		Class: 01(audio) 

		Sub Class: 2

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 84

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 90

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 2

		Name: audio

		Alternate Number: 2

		Class: 01(audio) 

		Sub Class: 2

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 84

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 46

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 2

		Name: audio

		Alternate Number: 3

		Class: 01(audio) 

		Sub Class: 2

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 84

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 25

			Interval: 1ms

	Interface Number: 2

		Name: audio

		Alternate Number: 4

		Class: 01(audio) 

		Sub Class: 2

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 84

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 1

			Type: Isoc

			Max Packet Size: 16

			Interval: 1ms

----------

## haxix

the website is down just now but I recall that pwcx-9.0 was made to introduce the new module structure in 2.6 series kerenls. 

I've applied the patch on 2.6.1 .4 .5, but with no success...

it's ok on the 2.4.25 but i've no image

----------

## haxix

:/

----------

## haxix

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

Apr 26 18:03:28 boo kernel: pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

Apr 26 18:03:29 boo kernel: pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxix,

Does any of you USB kit work?

Check the max power the camera requires using usbview.

If its 500mA (or close) it needs to be connected to either a powered hub or a root hub on its own. Each root hub can provide 500mA for *all* connected devices.

When you overload a port, its power limiting keeps doing retries, which may result in strange results.

----------

## haxix

MaxPower Needed: 500mA

----------

## haxix

usbaudio: unregister dsp 14,19

usbaudio: unregister mixer 14,16

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 7

pwc Logitech QuickCam Zoom (new model) USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

usbaudio: device 7 audiocontrol interface 1 has 1 input and 0 output AudioStreaming interfaces

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 44100

usbaudio: device 7 interface 2 altsetting 1: format 0x00000010 sratelo 44100 sratehi 44100 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 22050

usbaudio: device 7 interface 2 altsetting 2: format 0x00000010 sratelo 22050 sratehi 22050 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 11025

usbaudio: device 7 interface 2 altsetting 3: format 0x00000010 sratelo 11025 sratehi 11025 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 8000

usbaudio: device 7 interface 2 altsetting 4: format 0x00000010 sratelo 8000 sratehi 8000 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: registered dsp 14,19

usbaudio: constructing mixer for Terminal 3 type 0x0101

usbaudio: warning: found 1 of 0 logical channels.

usbaudio: assuming the channel found is the master channel (got a Philips camera?). Should be fine.

usbaudio: registered mixer 14,16

usb_audio_parsecontrol: usb_audio_state at dfad4740

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: deregistering driver Philips webcam

pwc Philips webcam module removed.

pwc Philips webcam module version 9.0-BETA-1 loaded.

pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

pwc Logitech QuickCam Zoom (new model) USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

pwcx: no version magic, tainting kernel.

pwcx: module license 'Proprietary. See http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/tainting.html' taints kernel.

pwc Philips webcam decompressor routines version 8.4

pwc Supports all cameras supported by the main module (pwc).

pwc Version mismatch! These decompression routines are version 8.*, while the

main module expects version 9.*. Please consult the Philips webcam driver

page for the correct version and downloads.

----------

## haxix

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> haxix,
> 
> Does any of you USB kit work?
> 
> 

 

i've a modem on it

for the camera, do i need to plug-in into an usb2 port, or i can usb1 ? when i put into usb1 the camera's led is not started.

----------

## haxix

I've put it alone on a uhci host controler

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxix,

The camera is probably USB 1.1.,Check with usbview.

You need to use the USB 1.1 driver for your motherboard hardware.

You cannot mix USB 1.1 and USB 2.0 on the same hub at the same time.

----------

## haxix

USB Version:  1.10

----------

